# September 8 So Cal Rat Rod Ride



## jwm (Aug 26, 2012)

I think this is the longest August in the history of the world. But September will arrive and with it comes the second Saturday in September, and that means another So Cal Rat Rod Ride.
YEA!
And just to keep thangs all high tech, media savvy, and socially networked, there is now an official Faceblook Group!

So Cal Rat Rod Ride Facebook link

Saturday, September 8
Huntington Beach
Corner of Brookhurst st and Atlanta ave.
Meet up around 11:00 am
We roll around noon.





Look forward to seeing everyone.

John M


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Aug 26, 2012)

*Rat rod ride*

Man ! What a drag! If I was closer this cat would be there......Take a bunch of pics ....Stay cool ....

                                               Gary J 
                                               EL PRESIDENTE 
                                               SKIDKINGS VBC ,TACOMA,WN.

Here is a pic of my 38 Elgin -DEADGUY SPECIAL


----------



## jwm (Sep 1, 2012)

Tomorrow is Cyclone Coasters
Next Saturday we ride the rats out of it down Newport way.
Look forward to seeing everyone.

John M


----------

